# Second Secret Project on Voodoo5 6000



## trevormacro (Jun 6, 2012)

The second one...

_Video:_

http://youtu.be/deMC4O8BV9c

_Best Regards,
Trevormacro_


----------



## trevormacro (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,

_Informations about Peltier elements:_

_QC-127-1.4-3.7MS
Peltierelement 36W for GPUs
40x40x4,7mm
30,12€/pieces_
*120,48€ (4 pieces)*

_QC-127-1.0-3.9M
Peltierelement 18W for Sdrams
30x30x3,6mm
26,92€/pieces_
*179,52€ (6 pieces)*

_8 Tecs are here:_







_The others tecs will arrived 2 weeks later._

*Powersupply is ordered:*
_http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trafo-Netzte.../280653381774?pt=Bauteile&hash=item41583ec08e
350W Coolingpower is very high. Maybe, we can freeze the card for best o/c results._

_Powersupply received:_


----------



## trevormacro (Jul 13, 2012)

Done with the "normal functional design" but we will take tho old design. I like this 
1mm Coldbplate on RAM.
To the front, we will take thermalgrease.
To the back, we will use thermalpads too.
4 tecs on GPU and 6 tecs on ram.





















*Idea:*

_We take a screw to push the pcb on the front cooler. Better is thermalglue, or we take a screw an a backplate. We have better temperatures.
We must defeated a plasticplate under the screw.
Acrylglastops must be changed in other material. We will use POM (black or white).
Acrylglas can broken because the temperatures differences._











_Informations about isolation.
We need dough first to conserve the card. At first, the card must be protect with dough. But the dough will be cold too, to the tecs. There, we must isolate the dough too, with Armaflex. Armaflex is one of the best insolator. I think its a safe way._
_Furthermore we can regulate the tecs with an controlpanel. With the controlpanel we can regulate the coolingpower.
May be from 400W - 100W._


----------



## Geofrancis (Jul 27, 2012)

thats nuts looking. your making me want to dig out my old FX5200 and start supercooling it.... come to think of it i do have a 8mb ATI Rage XL


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 3, 2012)

that looks pretty epic


----------



## trevormacro (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello,
Come back 
The front copperbaseplate is done:






New structur. 1mm to 0.3mm for cooler tecs. 4 hours of investement for this struktur. In the backcooler, same structur.

An electronics engineer draws up the control panel:






All provisionally done.

Here is the beauty:





















In progress now...

Regards,

Trevormacro


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh god its beautiful.


----------



## trevormacro (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

Some tests for the green color.











nb. the painter will paint again because the quality is bad.

_What do you think?_


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2012)

trevormacro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some tests for the green color.
> 
> ...



i think you need to start benching this yesterday.


----------



## trevormacro (Oct 9, 2012)

The green color is good now.





















Soon the next step...


----------



## trevormacro (Oct 11, 2012)

_Preparing the card with plastik 70:_






_Preparing waterblocks:_





















_Preparing the tec's:_


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 11, 2012)

this is very interesting.  Taking a while to get it completed eh?


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 11, 2012)

one question
WHY


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 11, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> one question
> WHY



It does look pretty, doesn't it?

Im still not sure what all of the cabling is for though, and the power supply.  I though this build was just to watercool a nostalgic card.


----------



## trevormacro (Oct 11, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> this is very interesting.  Taking a while to get it completed eh?



Yes.


----------



## trevormacro (Oct 11, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> It does look pretty, doesn't it?
> 
> Im still not sure what all of the cabling is for though, and the power supply.  I though this build was just to watercool a nostalgic card.



Tec watercooled card.

I already have the frequency world record on this card.

I want to beat it  to have more marks on 3dsmark01 se.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2012)

pictures of it assembled hurry@!


----------

